# Smart Tabs what you guys /gals think



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hello i was wondering what you all think about smart tabs are they complete trash or do they serve a purpose? thanks


----------



## Big Mikes Fiberglass (Sep 23, 2008)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Hello i was wondering what you all think about smart tabs are they complete trash or do they serve a purpose? thanks


I have smart tabs on a 13 foot Boston Whaler and a 15 foot Boston Whaler. They work awesome. I don't know how they would work on 
a big boat. 

Thanks,
Big Mike


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

thanks for the input mike my boat is an 18 ft center console 
im having issues with the bow bouncing up and down unless im trimmed all the way down even in slick water and even then sometimes it does it 
thanks again


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Im going to have to wait a bit to get the bottom painted so i looking at something i can buy now to improve the boat


----------



## woody (Oct 17, 2007)

I just took a set of them off of my 18' center console. I couldn't get them adjusted to suit me. They were on the boat when I bought it last year. If you want them, I'll sell them real cheap.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

yeah ill give them a try how much you asking for them? what kind of issues where you having? either way let me know the price please 
thanks


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Did you get my pm sir?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Woody you have a pm
thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

I installed some smart tabs on my Carolina skiff DLX. Had a bad problem with bow slap at mid to high speed. I took the smart tabs off after the port side took a dump and almost turned into a bad situation. I now have http://www.permatrims.com/ and all those issues are gone. The permatrim is a little pricey but well worth it.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Woody thanks for the tabs as u probly know ot will be a while till I can install em sorry I was so out of it. Thanks again for the great deal look forwars to seing u on the forum


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a set on my 17ft flats boat. Improved my whole shot big time. It also allows me trim up a lot more than before....i can trim out way more than rpms allow which will allow me to go up in prop pitch. I think they are great for 17-18ft and under boats. Bigger heavier boats I would go with some manual tabs of some kind.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks grassflats.l I'm excited to get them on currently I can't trim up at all without having the boat bounce up and down. Hope they help my boats 18 ft


----------

